# How Much (damn) Rain Has Your Area Had



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Just North of Tampa we have had a pretty wet December. Nothing crazy but definitely more than usual. Enough that my bamboo plants are still sending up 20ft shoots like they do in summer.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

Too much and not enough!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Been raining 3 days a week in NC. I know why the suicide rate is so high in Washington and Oregon.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Wait til El Nino really gets cranked up this month. Keep your slickers and boots handy.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

its clearing up.....






clear up to your azz.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

2x the December norm here in Columbia SC


----------



## SC Bill (Jul 22, 2017)

I live on the coast north of Charleston.

Only seen the burning ball of gas unobstructed for several hours since Christmas. I could darn near float my boat in the drainage ditches around the village! 

Raining now!

Should be nice Saturday with lots of sun for perhaps 5 days.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriously though, I think my part of SE Texas is pushing 60” of rain for 2018 which is about 15” more than average.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Up here in northern VA/DC area we’ve had our wettest year on record dating back to 1871. Depending on the airport we ended the year at 65-70 inches about 2X normal. Great year if you like catfish.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

brianBFD said:


> I live just northeast of Mobile, AL and we've just had our 7th wettest December ever. All of the rivers that come down and make up the Mobile-Tensaw Delta are looking at potential record setting high water levels. The water will probably crest well above the Claiborne dam. All of this water makes it's way down to the delta and Mobile Bay and turns it all into a chocolate mess. By next Wednesday you should be able to see **** tracks across the Tensaw River. Looks like we're going to get another big dose tonight.


i live in Georgia and all our weather comes from Alabama. So could you stop with the rain


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

20 inches above normal rainfall for 2018 in Tallahassee/FL Big Bend. We're growing webbing between our toes, the water looks like 4 day-old coffee and most of the trout have hightailed it to Cancun. Thankfully there's about a 5-day window of sunshine on tap--right after another round of showers tomorrow. 

I'm ready to slap El Nino back into his crib.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Wettest July on record, wettest December on record.
Wettest year on record.
Almost 90” in Myrtle.
For some perspective, the Amazon basin averages 90” annually.
Our usually very fertile brackish watersheds are 0ppm salinity.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Wilmington,N.C. ended up w/ 103", which obviously surpassed the previous all-time high of 83". Even before the hurricane , we were on pace to break the record, but Florence dumped 23 plus inches on Wilmington, and a total of 8 trillion gallons in NC. And yes--it's friggin' raining now


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hunting in n. florida/ georgia its all wet and some of it is under water.
all rivers are flowin hard and some at flood stage

i glad the lamont licka store is on this side of the river.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Normal rainfall for September in SE Texas is 5", September 2018 we had over 25". It hasn't stopped, I poured 3.5" out of my rain gauge from the last 24 hours, I've quit keeping up with it.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i remember seeing the leon river in cen-tex/ belton go over the spillway...
incredible sight and sound.

tough to fish in


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

Rain....….what rain?...…..


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I live 30 miles from the coast on pearl river basin, west Mississippi/east louisiana area. Seems like it's raining bout 5 days a week since I rigged my new boat. Saturated ground, next 2 days it's supposed to clear up...
Revision, it's raining daily now n rivers r at flood stages opened mississippi River spillway at Norco....


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

2018 second wettest year in ga. Been raining since New Year’s Day.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

FlyBy said:


> Been raining 3 days a week in NC. I know why the suicide rate is so high in Washington and Oregon.


I made the same comment about Wash/Oregon the other day. I think they said something like it rained 85% of the weekends in 2018 in NC.


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

i glad the lamont licka store is on this side of the river. [/QUOTE]

That place still open ? LOL


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

https://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2...vOA93bUo-nBJZAGsZMHSI0HJabIHZPlaEQHvBhcA_NJT8


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Funny you ask....I'm currently designing/building a creek and rain collection pond in my backyard (seriously). Its been an extremely wet year in HouTX. I'm getting tired of whore-bathing my muddy German Shepherds everytime they come in from outside.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Yeah, Sabine Lake is 100% fresh, and galveston bay is being flushed right now. NOAA maps here:
https://www.tidesandcurrents.noaa.g...n=ng&subdomain=gb&model_type=salinity_nowcast


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Funny you ask....I'm currently designing/building a creek and rain collection pond in my backyard (seriously). Its been an extremely wet year in HouTX. I'm getting tired of whore-bathing my muddy German Shepherds everytime they come in from outside.


I'd kinda like to see your collection pond project.
I have a lab-pit mix that runs as hard as she can through the slush in the backyard everytime she goes out, same here with the whore-bathing.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Funny you ask....I'm currently designing/building a creek and rain collection pond in my backyard (seriously). Its been an extremely wet year in HouTX. I'm getting tired of whore-bathing my muddy German Shepherds lab & mutt every time they come in from outside.


FIFMe

It is flat out impossible to keep the house clean right now. Especially when the mutt likes to roll lay down in the mud. Fortunately we have tile floors but my wife's rug in the living room should probably be replaced. It's a freaking disaster.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Need to call the boy and see how messed up the carpet is from a 12 week old lab pup , with this weather.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

CDL said:


> i glad the lamont licka store is on this side of the river.


That place still open ? LOL[/QUOTE]


still


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

A lot.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

The new 4runner has very little hull slap, but poles like crap.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

Going out of Ecofina tomorrow. We figure the negative tide will give us about 3' of water to get out at the mouth! Then we search the flats for salty water!


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Redbelly said:


> Going out of Ecofina tomorrow. We figure the negative tide will give us about 3' of water to get out at the mouth! Then we search the flats for salty water!


My wife grew up on the bank of Ecofina. Good luck, looking forward to reading your report.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Found this link below. Evidently I was wrong, the closest weather station to my house recorded 66” of rain in 2018. That’s a good 20” above average. And there were some places along the coast which were drastically higher than that. Basically everywhere east of I-35 was considerably above normal. Like by 20% or more 

https://cocorahs.org/WaterYearSummary/State.aspx?state=TX&year=2018


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I cut a couple of shots out of a video I made on Dec. 27th (first and third) when the water had come up a little and was receding prior to the "week of rain". Then I rode back to the samp spot yesterday and took a photo (second) which is looking the same direction as photo 1 but from futher up the road. Notice the small kiosk structure in third photo next to my truck and then look at second photo again and you can see the roof of the kiosk.


----------



## Milt deReyna (Dec 14, 2016)

Read this a couple years ago, most people think of the Northwest, but that Delta near Mobile gets more rain every year than any place else in the country.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Where I was seeing good deer one week past Thanksgiving, they now need life preservers to stay afloat! My deer season been a bust!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Bonecracker said:


> Where I was seeing good deer one week past Thanksgiving, they now need life preservers to stay afloat! My deer season been a bust!!


I shot a bass


----------



## Gvillewill (Feb 20, 2016)

Update on Feb 2. Wettest winter I can remember in North Central Fla. After a wet summer, there's water standing from Gainesville to Crystal River.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Bumping this for a mid-March update. Funny enough, it hasn't rained a tremendous amount in 2019 in Houston. At Bush Intercontinental Airport they've recorded 6.15 inches of rain in 2019 which is pretty normal.

However, what is ridiculously abnormal is the near complete lack of sunshine. I heard a stat last week that Houston had only seen 6 days of sunshine in 2019 and none of them were back-to-back. It's just been extremely gray & gloomy. We've not had tremendous amounts of rain but we've just been gray and sort of misty with lots of morning fog that doesn't ever really burn off.

It's clearing a bit today but is supposed to be overcast the rest of the weekend depending on the forecast you look at.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Bumping this for a mid-March update. Funny enough, it hasn't rained a tremendous amount in 2019 in Houston. At Bush Intercontinental Airport they've recorded 6.15 inches of rain in 2019 which is pretty normal.
> 
> However, what is ridiculously abnormal is the near complete lack of sunshine. I heard a stat last week that Houston had only seen 6 days of sunshine in 2019 and none of them were back-to-back. It's just been extremely gray & gloomy. We've not had tremendous amounts of rain but we've just been gray and sort of misty with lots of morning fog that doesn't ever really burn off.
> 
> It's clearing a bit today but is supposed to be overcast the rest of the weekend depending on the forecast you look at.


Yep. Back in the day, a front would come though with rain, then it would CLEAR out and be SUNNY for 2-3 solid days , and low humidity. Then the cycle would repeat. Not lately and definitely not this year so far.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Coastal AL has had just under 11 inches so far this year, but we're still about 2.5" short.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Ha! Just like most of you here.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

How much dam rain?

Too dam much.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

shb said:


> How much dam rain?
> 
> Too dam much.


Where is this?


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

Nebraska


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Here's a pic of my dock on the lake. I have to go swimming to get to the walkway. Hard to tell from the pic but it's about 30 yards away.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Scott Kor said:


> View attachment 65372
> Here's a pic of my dock on the lake. I have to go swimming to get to the walkway. Hard to tell from the pic but it's about 30 yards away.


Lanier?


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

LowHydrogen said:


> Lanier?


Good guess, Allatoona


----------

